# "In Muenchen ist Trauer angekündigt"



## Tonguru (19 April 2007)

> _Absender: Web-Nachrichten Deutschlands <info at focus.de>
> 
> Innerhalb von einer Stunde beging ein Asiater 6 brutale Morde und verschwand in der unbestimmten Richtung. Der Moerder schlich sich in ein Wohnhaus ein und schlachtete all seine Bewohner inklusive 2 kleiner zehnjaehrigen Maedchen, die heimgegangen sind. Ermordet waren auch alle Haustiere. Die Polizei ist schockiert und macht nun alles Moegliche, um diesen Taeter so schnell wie moeglich finden zu koennen. Dank einiger Passanten gibt es nun eine kurze Beschreibung des Verbrechers. Es wurde eine Belohnung angekuendigt, wenn jemand etwas zu diesem Fall mitteilen kann. Naeheres dazu sowie ein Roboterbild unter http: / / geocities.com/BraggDouglas2828
> 
> ...



Hat jemand eine Idee, was das soll?

Gruß,
Tonguru


----------



## Heiko (19 April 2007)

*AW: "In Muenchen ist Trauer angekündigt"*



Tonguru schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, was das soll?
> 
> Gruß,
> Tonguru


Spamverifizierung oder Trojanerschleuder.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 April 2007)

*AW: "In Muenchen ist Trauer angekündigt"*

sorgt für Verwirrung und  ist gruselig, schon vor dem Amoklauf in USA eingeschlagen  

bei Antispam am 16.04.2007
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=108684#post108684

http://www.spamschlucker.org/spamdex/spam/comments/was-ist-das/
http://www.phished.de/2007/04/16/in-muenchen-ist-trauer-angekuendigt/


----------



## Captain Picard (20 April 2007)

*AW: "In Muenchen ist Trauer angekündigt"*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,478426,00.html


> TRITTBRETTFAHRER
> Trojanerversender setzen auf Amoklauf-Mails
> ...
> BEISPIEL FÜR TROJANER-MAILS NACH DEM BLACKSBURG-MASSAKER
> Beispiel-Variante 1: Angebliches Massaker in München


----------

